# Fire prevention



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

A Portuguese friend who works in the fire prevention business just sent me the message below. I also have the entire act etc so if anyone needs that just PM me with your email address & I'll be happy to send it to you.

"Owners are obliged by law to keep clean the area between woods and residential area. Problem is that people don’t comply and nobody fine them because the local government usually is also faulty.

Firefighters can be contacted to deal with the land owner and to advise him of best practices. 

The law: DL n.º 124 / 2006 of 28th of June, in is 15th article says

2 – In rural areas the owners or the administrators of surrounding areas of houses or other buildings are obliged to clean a minimum strip of 50m around those houses or buildings.

On the following numbers the law say that the Camera Municipal should alert the owners and if they don’t care the Camera should do the job and send them the bill and if both don’t care the owner of the house can do himself the job.

So if you dont feel confident you should ask those guys to do it and show them the law.

They might get afraid of being issued and fined".


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We had a problem with very tall pine trees right on our boundary overhaning the terrace. The Camara Pedrógão Grande) advised they would contact the owner and if he did not remove them in two weeks they would do the job and bill him. 18 months later they were still there so we contacted the Camara again saying that if they were not cleared in two weeks we would arrange to do the job and sell the wood. Lo and behold that very afternoon the owner's son showed up and a couple of weeks they were down. Mind you the truck managed to take down our telephone line and two posts because he did not bother to lower his grab but that's another story.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Some links members might like to bookmark
FAQ when and how you can clear and burn
Defesa da Floresta Contra Incêndios — ICNF

Checking status of fires
Forest Fires today?s status report


----------

